# Woo Hoo Stretching Spring Break To 2 Weeks!!



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Brother and his fam and their Keystone VR1 are coming up to Edmond for his daughter's spring break, which is a week ahead of ours and they are staying at Lake Arcadia ($8 a night).....

So, I say to the fam - why not us too? The kids' school is 1/3 a mile away, and the house is 5 miles away if we need to go home for anything - why not pull the OB out there and camp with everyone....

So - stretching Spring Break week to TWO -







- is that an idea or what?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Heck...with that HUGE 31RQS you have...you might as well go for 3 weeks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I think that's a great idea!

Have a wonderful time


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That's one of the best ideas yet! Wish I could do the same.

Have a great time.

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Do it!!!

I am leaving for our Spring Break trip early, ride with a friend of mine for a few days. I'll get in 11 nights of camping before returning to work


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

<







Steve/Y-Guy >

With School & Home so close....I'd think you'd be camping all spring, summer, & fall !!!! Not only would you get in an awesome amount of camping but, at $8.00/day, you'd probably even be saving money over the water & power bills at home. If you felt the absolute need to go home and mow or something...you could do that & be right back in your camp chair in no time!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Heck, just sell the house and live in that beautiful Outback at the park!










Have a great Spring Break!!


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

OK--go ahead --rub it in to a Michigander --but I have to ask--whats your temperature during Spring break???? Probably not the snow we could have. Get a big jump on this camping season and have a terrific time!!


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

That sounds like so much fun!! So does Arcadia lake have full hook ups?? We are from Oklahoma and next time we drive home we are taking our Outback with us so we can have our own "house" while we are there!! 2 weeks Spring Break is great!!! Have FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ronda and Virgil


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

summergames84 said:


> Heck, just sell the house and live in that beautiful Outback at the park!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 25 more years until I retire and can then do just that!!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Yall are cracking me up....DH tried the "sell the house" thing, but the longest you can stay at the lake is like 2 weeks before you have to move and with 3 kids underfoot - too much work









If this works out well with the kids getting sleep and their homework done, we will do it more often - it will be like we are vacation cheating or something....husband can still work, kids still go to school AND we still camp - i get to be in the Outback ALONE....it almost sounds wrong or at least sinful









Yes Arcadia has full hookups (at least H2O and elec - we may have to pull up to the front to dump - cant remember) and even some pull through sites - we like the one that is right across from the playground. Its like having the biggest back yard









As far as the weather - it has been 60 to 70 during the day all week and COOL evenings and night!! PERFECT!!! Actually, the weather is pretty good here - 4 seasons, snow, ice, rain - just about 6 weeks at the end of the summer I usually regret picking out the black Excursion. Of course, many summers we dont even hit 100.

What are everyone else's plans???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jedmunson said:


> What are everyone else's plans???


That's just cruel !


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What are everyone else's plans???


Well, a Spring Break Rally with 9 other Outbackers in San Marcos, Texas, of course!

We get to camp during Spring, too!!









Mark


----------

